# Report – Sony and Microsoft considered, rejected download-only console option for next-gen



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Report – Sony and Microsoft considered, rejected download-only console option for next-gen*

Sony had considered making PS4 a download-only console at one point, but according to sources “familiar with the matter,” the firm decided to go with the tried and true “optical disk drive” model, according to The Wall Street Journal.










The source said Sony decided against a download-only console due to the inconsistency of Internet connectivity across the globe, where the sheer size of game files in some parts would cripple a customer’s ability to download available titles.

Sony plans to release its new console next year, said the source. According to the source, Microsoft opted for an optical drive in the next Xbox console for the same reason.

A spokesperson for both Sony and Microsoft declined to comment on the rumor to WSJ.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Considering some games edge on 40+ GB, i think that was a good decision.


----------

